# Hi......



## gamerfreak (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello, I just joined here today.

I have been haunting my yard for 2 years, and I am getting really into it. My inspiration was two yards within 1/10 of a mile from my house, so I started doing it....

My first two years havent been extravigant....... the first year, I scrounged spending only aboutr $20, and it didnt look so great. Last year, I didnt do much, becuase I started late, but got a TON of props together.

Last year, I had a SWEET coffen made with awsome molding, and double doors. I plan to paint that this year, and get a dummy inside it. I am afraid its a bit too heavy to use it with pnematics.

yeah....so thats about it...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Great to have you here gamerfreak!

How did you find the street number? 

Jeff


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the street. 
got any pics of your coffin? :devil:


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey welcome gamefreak im in the same situation as you been haunting for about 3-4 years but trust me once you meet some of the freeks...i mean people in her you will actually WANT to us pneumatics  lol welcome to the street!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome top the street!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome Gamerfreak to the forum. Of coarse you know that once you enter here you can never leave. And you will be doing halloween all year long, every day until you die. And then, you become a prop.
Have fun, this is a great forum.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey gamerfreak. I take it you are a gamer. A little UT if you will. Welcome to the forum, and wipe your feet before coming in. Or Vlad will slip and fall and go boom.


----------



## gamerfreak (Mar 13, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Hey gamerfreak. I take it you are a gamer. A little UT if you will. Welcome to the forum, and wipe your feet before coming in. Or Vlad will slip and fall and go boom.


I love Ut


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the bad side of the street, gamerfreak.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome to Unpleasant Street!
Rick


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Howdy, there! Glad to have you haunting with us!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

gamerfreak, did you ever do any lan fest? I used to belong to Chicago Lan fest. The ower, Dino, has a sound proof building that he mainly uses to record heavy metal bands. Well, mostly every weekend he would have lan fests there. He then bought a place up north a ways that was for gamers. He had 50 computers in this place that were all hooked up to the network. And it has a T1 line to the internet. We used to play UT, Generals, you name it.

http://www.afternight.com/party/


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey gamerfreak, glad you signed on. I'd love to see pics of your coffin if you have any. And don't worry about me slipping, I'll fly over.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

